# διαιτητικός



## Lexoplast (Jul 5, 2009)

Παρά το γεγονός ότι (σύμφωνα και με το ΛΝΕΓ) η δίαιτα και η διαιτησία είναι ομόρριζες, δεν θα ήταν πιο σωστό όταν αναφερόμαστε στη δίαιτα να λέμε "διαιτικός" αντί για "διαιτητικός", ώστε να μην υπάρχει και σύγχυση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2009)

Να αντιγράψω, λοιπόν, αυτά που λέει το ΛΝΕΓ σε πλαίσιο:
*δίαιτα και διαιτητής: ομόρριζα!*
Τόσο το *διαιτώμαι* όσο και το (υποχωρητικό παράγωγό του) *δίαιτα* είχαν στην Αρχαία δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες. μία ιατρική (αυτή που διατηρείται και σήμερα _δίαιτα_ = τρόπος διατροφής — _διαιτώμαι_ = διατρέφομαι. περνώ τη ζωή μου) και μία δικαστική (_δίαιτα_ = κρίση από τρίτον, _διαιτησία_ — διαιτώμαι = κρίνω, χρησιμεύω ως διαιτητής, από όπου και η λέξη *διαιτητής* «κριτής». επίσης αρχαία λέξη). Άρα πρόκειται πράγματι για ομόρριζες λέξεις, που συνδέονται ετυμολογικά και διαφοροποιούνται σημασιολογικά στη Ν. Ελληνική, όπου το _δίαιτα_ και το _διαιτώμαι_ κράτησαν μ6νο την ιατρική σημασία, και το _διαιτητής_ μόνο τη δικαστική.​
Στο πλαίσιο δεν αναφέρεται ότι ήδη από τότε υφίσταται και το επίθετο _διαιτητικός_ σε σχέση _και_ με τη δίαιτα _και_ με τον διαιτητή, οπότε δεν έχει σκεφτεί κάποιος να φέρει ένα καινούργιο επίθετο. Άντε να πεις _διατροφικός_ όπου μπορείς αν είναι να μπερδευτεί κανείς.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2009)

Να προσθέσω με τη σειρά μου στα όσα ανέφερε ο nickel ότι αρκετά συχνή στην ιστορία είναι η χρήση της λέξης "δίαιτα" προκειμένου να δηλώσει τη συνέλευση ή το κοινοβούλιο: π.χ. η Δίαιτα της Βορμς (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diète_de_Worms), δηλ. η συνέλευση των κρατών που απάρτιζαν την Αγία Γερμανική Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία. Αυτή όμως η δίαιτα φαίνεται να προέρχεται από το λατινικό dies (βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_(assembly), και πρβλ. τον σχηματισμό των γερμανικών λέξεων για το κοινοβούλιο: Reichstag. Bundestag).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2009)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι:

1. Στην αρχαία υπήρχε και δεύτερο, άσχετο με το _διαιτώ(-άω)_, _διαιτώ(-έω)_ "κάμπτω κάποιον με παρακλήσεις".

2. Το έτυμον του _διαιτώ(-άω)_, σημειώνει το ΛΝΕΓ, δεν είναι βέβαιο — μόνον το _διά_, ενώ το β' συνθ. μπορεί να προέρχεται είτε από το _είμι_, είτε από το _αιτώ_. To Online Etymology ωστόσο σημειώνει: Gk. _diaita_, originally "way of life, regimen, dwelling," from _diaitasthai_ "lead one's life," and from _diaitan_, originally "separate, select" (food and drink), freq. of _*diainysthai_ "take apart," from _dia_- "apart" + _ainysthai_ "take," from PIE base *_ai_- "to give, allot".

3. Η αρχική σημασία τής λέξης _δίαιτα_ είναι "τρόπος ζωής" και κατόπιν "διαμονή, κατοικία", σημασίες που επιβιώνουν στα λόγια _διαίτημα_ "κανόνες/είδος ζωής" και _ενδιαίτημα_, _ενδιαίτηση_, _ενδιαιτώμαι_.

4. Ο _διαιτητής_ στην αρχ. Αθήνα έλυε τις κάτω των πέντε δραχμών χρηματικές διαφορές. Άλλες σχετικές λεξούλες είναι ο _διαιτάριος _"επιμελητής οικίας, οικονόμος | ιατρός ή νοσοκόμος που φροντίζει για τη δίαιτα ανθρώπων ή ζώων | δικαστής μικρών υποθέσεων" και ο _διαιτάρχης_ "διαιτάριος | επιμελητής πλοίου".

5. Η _δίαιτα_ πέρασε στο λατ. _diaeta_ το οποίο (πέρα από το ότι έδωσε το _diet_ κλπ), υπό την επίδραση του _diēs_ "ημέρα", έδωσε το λατ. _diēta_ που επανεισήχθη στην ελληνική με σημασία "συνέλευση αντιπροσώπων στα μεσαιωνικά ιδίως κράτη της Ευρώπης, και σε κάποια νεότερα εθνοσυνέλευση, βουλή, κοινοβούλιο". Είναι η σημασία για την οποία μίλησε ο Ρογήρος πριν. Τα ελληνικά λεξικά (Πρωίας, Δημητράκος) λημματογραφούν αυτή τη σημασία μαζί με όλες τις υπόλοιπες για τη _δίαιτα_, ενώ τα αγγλικά λεξικά λημματογραφούν δύο _diet_. Τη συσχέτιση της ετυμολογίας για αυτά τα δύο _diet_ τη βρήκα στο RHWUD [ML _diēta_ "public assembly", appar. the same word as L _diaeta_ (see DIET1) with sense affected by L _diēs_ "day"] και στο Online Etymology [ML _dieta_, var. of _diaeta_ "daily office (of the Church), daily duty, assembly, meeting of counselors," from Gk. _diaita_ (see diet (1)), but assoc. with L. _dies_ "day"]. Το Oxford, ωστόσο, δεν συμφωνεί ρητώς — ούτε το Reference, ούτε το OTD: ΜL _dieta_ "day's journey, allowance, work, wages", assoc. w. L _dies_ "day". Οι σημασίες που λημματογραφούνται σε αυτό το δεύτερο _diet_ είναι ουκ ολίγες (τα μπλε από το OED, τα πράσινα από το RHWUD):

†Α. A day's journey; an excursion. Chiefly Sc. LME-M17.
Β. A meeting formally arranged for discussion or transaction of national or international business; a conference, a congress. LME. b spec. The regular meeting of the estates of a realm or confederation; esp. any of various foreign legislative assemblies, e.g. the former German Reichstag. M16.
C. A session or sitting of a court etc. on an appointed day; a single session of any assembly occupying (a part of) one day. Sc. L15.
D. An appointed date or time; spec. the day on which a party in a legal case is cited to appear in court. Sc. M16.
E. The metal scraped or cut from gold and silver assayed day by day at the Mint, and retained for the purpose of trial. E18.
F. The legislative body of certain countries, as Japan.
G. The general assembly of the estates of the former Holy Roman Empire.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2009)

Μετά από την κατατοπιστικότατη και εμπεριστατωμένη παρέμβαση του Ζαζ, μερικές προσθήκες σχετικά με τη σημασία "συνέλευση, κοινοβούλιο" κ.λπ.

Το ΛΝΕΓ δέχεται για την περίπτωση αυτή την ετυμολόγηση από το λατινικό dies, και καθόσον θεωρεί αυτή τη "δίαιτα" ως δάνεια λέξη προτείνει ως ορθότερη την ορθογράφηση "δίετα" (μπρρ..., δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει:)).

Το ΛΚΝ συμφωνεί όσον αφορά την ετυμολογία, αποδίδει την καθιερωμένη ορθογράφηση σε παρετυμολόγηση, αλλά, βέβαια, δεν προτείνει διορθώσεις της ορθογραφίας ή άλλα τέτοια εξτρήμ πράγματα. Απλώς σημειώνει ότι θα ήταν φυσικότερο η λέξη να "μεταγραφόταν" ως "δίητα".

Το Petit Robert δίνει και αυτό ως μόνη ετυμολόγηση το dies (βλ. λήμματα "diète" και "jour"). Για το της Οξφόρδης έγραψε προτύτερα ο Ζαζ. 

Συνεπώς, φαίνεται ότι είναι αμφίβολο το αν η δίαιτα με αυτή τη σημασία μπορεί ετυμολογικά να αναχθεί στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Αυτό, πάντως, δεν σημαίνει ότι αποκλείεται και το αντίθετο ενδεχόμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2009)

Όπως είπα, το ΟTD δεν είναι απόλυτο: Σταματά την ετυμολόγηση στο _dieta_, και μετά σημειώνει ότι είναι assoc. with _dies_. Μα, την επίδραση ή συσχέτιση με το _dies_ την αναφέρουν και τα αμερικανικά λεξικά — απλώς θεωρούν ότι οι παράλληλες μορφές _dieta_ και _diaeta_ σχετίζονται (κάτι σαν αλλόμορφα), ενώ αυτή την υπόθεση δεν την κάνει η Οξφόρδη (και καταπώς φαίνεται την απορρίπτουν τα ΛΚΝ/ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2009)

Καλά που τα γράψετε αυτά για να καταλαβαίνουν και όσοι διαβάζουν π.χ.:
οι έντονες αντεγκλήσεις, οι φωνασκίες, οι οργισμένες ενστάσεις, η επιδεικτική αδιαφορία, οι υψηλοί τόνοι ακόμη και οι ξυλοδαρμοί στην ιαπωνική Δίαιτα

Ελπίζω οι αποφάσεις αυτής της Δίαιτας να μην ονομάζονται διαιτητικές αποφάσεις...


----------



## pshleas (Jul 7, 2009)

Πω ρε φίλε... πείνασα με όλα αυτά...


----------

